# What props do you have just sitting around?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

So as I was perusing my halloween storage recently I realized I had gathered a lot of stuff I had never used. The stuff that goes on sale after the big day and you just can't resist getting. I thought it might be fun, as we gear up for the 31st, to post some of the stuff we have sitting around. Maybe other haunters can give us some ideas or spark some creativity to get these unused props out into the daylight (or moonlight as the case may be).

To start I'm posting these three items that have sat on my shelf for 5+ years. I have two of the talking-thru-boris from Odd Lots that have never been opened. I have two others that are modded with the audio cable and sensitivity hack (I think done by Otaku?) and none of the four have ever been displayed.

I also have this giant foam skull from Odd Lots. Man, I hate to hack into it and I would love to paper mache a few duplicates of it but then I wonder what would I ever do with a bunch of oversized skulls?










So I'm curious what else some of you might have lying around that you either don't know what to do with or maybe hate to start working on cause it's so cool.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Our NJ Make and Take group did a hack on those talking through Borises a few years ago to make them speak off of cheap MP3 players. They're awesome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

those were cool, I sold soooo many of those.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

You could use the oversize skull to make a big reaper stalk around costume. There's a bone calculator at http://zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php that can help you get the proportions right


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the giant skull, you should make an oversized entry figure where the kiddies have to walk the his legs, some led eye lights and a lil for for creepiness. I would go about 16 feet tall with a PVC frame and paper mâché.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just found some spray blood in my spice cabinet, does that count?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am sure you could sell the boris and triple your money.
I have sooooo much stuff just sitting.I figure I will use it one day or pass it on to another haunter.
I even have lifesizes that have yet to be opened-the beheaded bride-animated skelly in coffin-cloaked woman-gemmy cauldron witch.
I always buy if I think I will use it because the item may not be offered again like the boris.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I've always admired Pumpkinrots 'Roots' scarecrow:










It's hard to tell the actual size on Roots but it looks like the giant skull would be a good fit, kinda oversized.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, now that you've posted that picture, you have to make one


----------



## Rimfire Haunter (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got 2 boar skulls sitting on a cabinet. Not sure what to do with them or if I should leave them alone and let them just be somewhere as a kind of set decoration in the graveyard. 

I have a vague idea about mounting them on posts with feathers and leather strands hanging down and somehow having tiki torches coming out of them or something, but it's a vague idea that I don't know how to bring about yet.

I'm so annoyed. I found a deer skull off the side of the road one day, brought it home and put it in with the roses (hey, I liked it there) and hit it with the lawn mower. CRUNCH! Darn it! It's not every day you find a whole deer skull.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Rimfire, your story is cool and slightly disturbing. Sounds like something that would happen in my area of SE Ohio. It's always interesting during hunting season to see the trucks downtown with dead deer piled in the back, blood running down the side of the truck bed.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Those boar skulls could make some archetypal beast, right out of Jungian psychology!

I have a large wooden "Happy Halloween" ghost silhouette/sign I made years ago that never gets used anymore (too cutesy and more of a decoration I guess). Time to recycle the plywood.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I would love one of those boris skulls if you would be willing to part with it


----------

